

Why you should keep your BigCo job - bdewey
http://www.brians-brain.org/career/2012/04/24/hows-the-job/

======
mrb
To each his own. The counterpoints to his arguments are easy to make.
Inconvenients of working for a big company:

1\. You will work too much with people or processes, as opposed to technology.

2\. You will work on code bases that evolve very slowly. Case in point: NTFS
is hardly a "state of the art" filesystem: one of the slowest filesystems for
workloads reading/writing many small files, 3 years late in delivering TRIM
support, no snapshot capabilities like zfs/btrfs, no checksumming of data,
probably the last modern desktop file system to support hard links, etc.

3\. You will only be a very small part of something (perhaps) important and
impactful.

4\. It is the easiest way to guarantee you will not be inordinately
financially successful (as opposed to being a cofounder or early employee with
stock options).

